
The Long Tail... Of Porn - far33d
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/02/technology/02porn.html?ex=1338436800&en=be6f7a83f149ccbd&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
gyro_robo
Free and Open Source.... Porn?

------
mynameishere
_They say they have an answer to the new competition: quality_

Bigger, faker, titties.

"We use different locations, rooms and couches."

LOL: He means "Different cooches"

"Joseph, Fishbein, Kaplan, and Coffman"

Sounds like a law firm.

